# Find-a-Wood



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I'd originally made this up to use for the 1000 Likes give away, however last time I did one of these, it was won in about 45 seconds. Not really fair to those in different time zones etc.

Well shame to let it go to waste after I spend those 3 minutes making it, so here it is.

*Find the 50 Woods in this Find-A-Word*


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I'll start you off:


IRONBARK


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

lol, was it really 45 seconds !?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Imperial said:


> lol, was it really 45 seconds !?


It felt like it, I'd only found about 10 or 15 by the time you posted all the answers, and I KNEW what to look for.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

2. BUTTERNUT!


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

3. Blackwood!!!

ok, back to assignment work for me  Cool thread.


----------



## GEB (Apr 2, 2013)

4. Teak

5. Willow

6. Hemlock

7. TallowWood


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Fryqqe

Punub

Oteek

Doowli

Raoli

Don`t stop me now, I`m on a roll...I`ll be at 50 in no time


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

AZ Stinger said:


> Fryqqe
> 
> Punub
> 
> ...


Sounds like you're naming dwarves for the next Hobbit movie


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Hmmmmmm


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Huon

Purple

Dogwood

Red Gum

Woodface

Zebrawood

Applewood


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Beamwood?

Brazilwood

Bloodwood

Cherry

Mahogany

Beech


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Redwood

Black Gum

Lacewood

Hornbeam

Oak

Bocote

Sandalwood


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Getting there . . .


XXXXX
APPLEWOOD
XXX
XXXXX
XXXXX
BEECH
XXXXX
XXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXX
BLACKWOOD
BLOODWOOD
XXXXXX
BRAZILWOOD
XXXXXXX
BUTTERNUT
CHERRY
XXXXXXXX
DOGWOOD
XXXXX
XXX
XXXXXXXXXX
XXX
XXX
XXXXX
HEMLOCK
XXXXXXX
XXXXXXXX
HUON
IRONBARK
XXXXX
XXXXXXXX
MAHOGANY
XXXXX
XXXXXX
XXX
XXXXX
XXXXXX
PURPLE
REDGUM
XXXXXXX
XXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX
XXXXXX
XXXXXXXX
TALLOWWOOD
TEAK
XXXXXX
WILLOW
ZEBRAWOOD


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Thicko

Maple

Karri

Poplar

Sycamore

Corkwood


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Birch

Butternut

Alder

Myrtle

Buckeye

Rosewood

Snakewood

Blackbutt

Wattle


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

Ash.


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

Yew.


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

Aspen.
I think it's a wood.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Alder
APPLEWOOD
Ash
Aspen
Balsa
BEECH
Birch
Blackbutt
Black Gum
BLACKWOOD
BLOODWOOD
Bocote
BRAZILWOOD
Buckeye
BUTTERNUT
CHERRY
Corkwood
DOGWOOD
Ebony
Elm
Eucalyptus
Fir
Gum
Hazel?
HEMLOCK
Hickory
Hornbeam
HUON
IRONBARK
Karri
Lacewood
MAHOGANY
Maple
Myrtle
Oak
Olive
Poplar
PURPLE
REDGUM
Redwood
Rosewood
Sandalwood
Snakewood
Spruce
Sycamore
TALLOWWOOD
TEAK
Wattle
WILLOW
ZEBRAWOOD


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Oh man, that's epic.

But shouldn't you be building guitars or something . . . .


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Ok, I'll put you all out of your misery now. Nicely done Ash. I'll give you that last one, might have been a bit cryptic. It was HEART.



Spoiler


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

DAMMIT!

I looked at EART expecting to see an H at the other end!

All the Hs got scanned about six times looking for Hazel. No wonder I didn't find it!

Let's keep this rolling.... I'll do a wood puzzle and post it here any moment now.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Here's my puzzle. Kinds of slingshot worthy woods and places you can find them. Unrumble the jumble! You have to do them in order and only ONE answer per post. GO!

Wood World Traveller

1. LOWLWI Ukraine

2. NMEKDRA Beech

3. CEARD Lebanon

4. PINIPEHILSP Narra

5. MLE Netherlands

6. COCLOBOO Panama

7. LNDINE Czech Republic

8. OUAIESQ USA

9. WEY United Kingdom

10. AAPR Malaysia

11. NPJAA Cherry

12. OPLARP Italy

13. AEPLN Alder

14. NIENIOASD Teak

15. CHLEI Araucana

16. ARIKU New Zealand

17. OHAME Puerto Rico

18. EAPLM Canada

19. ZMABIWEB Pink Ivory

20. AARJHR Australia

21. ZBLRAI Brazilwood

22. SODEWROO India

23. ARKCOKO Portugal

24. NLIDNFA Birch

25. LEVOI Greece

26. GHANMOYA Honduras

27. LMELACAI China

28. AROOMCNE Ebony


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

Cocobolo Panama.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Willow

Edit : Woops (posted all the answers as I didn't read)


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 33911


Its over! Nice job ash. Do you count cards to?lol


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

OOOohhh, this was a bad idea.... I want to play too, but can't because I made it!!

Got to go... 10 minutes to Wapner.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: CORK OAK - PORTUGAL :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: (thanks for remembering my little country...)


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

PS, forget the "do them in order" rule. Just do whichever ones you like. I can't edit that out of my original post, but Hrawk can if he wants.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

2. Denmark


----------

